# What a shame...morti2000jon strikes again. .



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Yep that's it...not buying from this douche anymore. ... 

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=201093056137&alt=web 


This guy.... always Parting poop.... piece of work...... told him he may have got more for it together then in pieces. ... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster

*Right there with you man!*

This was a super nice original that most of us would love to own. He has no heart. Unreal. I don't think he would second guess parting an aerocycle or twinflex.


----------



## bobcycles

*Mortifedjon2000partoutsaweek*

*We need to email these people, offer them some "advice".....and get as many bidders as possible to blacklist them...I wish Ebay would allow me to LIST them in my auctions...Beware of .........so and so etc.  There is also a particularly heinous douche in SantaAna Calif. I don't recall his seller ID because it's a bunch of numbers....his auctions are similar....always parting bikes out and obviously nice complete originals....Not part out specials or partials.   He sets the parts on a white deck by a fence.  I'll try and update this with his Seller ID.  He's also a BS artist.  I won an item from him reasonably priced and he emails me telling me that "HE LOST IT"..............he LOST it!   (I nearly "lost it" on his ass)  Yeah buddy right. I've also watched him purchase nice complete bicycles From Ebay .......then butcher them and flip parts. 

Again, there will always be good parts for sale and they come up in a variety of ways.......but bicycles like that 1940 DX LaSalle? Lovely original bicycle someone would have bought and kept for a long long time.

Really blows ........we need to email these idiots and start a full on Boycott.  Seedy chopshop of 2 wheeled American history and culture mentality needs to END.
*



57 spitfire said:


> This was a super nice original that most of us would love to own. He has no heart. Unreal. I don't think he would second guess parting an aerocycle or twinflex.


----------



## eddie bravo

Bob your talking about "jjones20132013" 
Been to his garage full of complete original early post war and pre war bikes.  All being torn apart for parts


Typos curtesy of iPhone


----------



## bobcycles

Thats the one.  jjones20132013

If you care about saving the original products, put him on your DoNotBid list




eddie bravo said:


> Bob your talking about "jjones20132013"
> Been to his garage full of complete original early post war and pre war bikes.  All being torn apart for parts
> 
> 
> Typos curtesy of iPhone


----------



## rustjunkie

[video=youtube;Ya7mwQYeICQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya7mwQYeICQ&feature=kp[/video]


----------



## fordmike65

alw said:


> [video=youtube;Ya7mwQYeICQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya7mwQYeICQ&feature=kp[/video]




Perfect theme song for these BUTCHERS!


----------



## tbone

*not condoning this*

But if someone were to make an alternative ebay account, you could win and then not pay. Really not the best thing, but if this really bothers everyone.... there are alternatives. The ebay functionality is there.


----------



## bikiba

tbone said:


> But if someone were to make an alternative ebay account, you could win and then not pay. Really not the best thing, but if this really bothers everyone.... there are alternatives. The ebay functionality is there.




Not the most ethical, but I guess neither is what this person has done saying he was buying for himself and then selling in parts.


----------



## scrubbinrims

bikiba said:


> Not the most ethical, but I guess neither is what this person has done saying he was buying for himself and then selling in parts.




In my experience, most butchers use a variety of pleas to connect with your emotions and get the price slashed, before slashing the bike itself.
Watch out for the guy looking to build a bike for his wife, father, etc...might be true, but probably not.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1

Does anyone have the real names of these folks? V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Brown dx originally had bill o sale with it a few years back... this guy lost it apparently. ..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre

*morti2000*

Is a cabe member.  Anyone see him at Chicago swap last weekend?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Well if he is a cabe member maybe he should try and sell it on here first.... and honestly do we even want members like this?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> ...and honestly do we even want members like this?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




Weeding out members like these could also be another function of the CABE BOARD OF INQUISITORS. PARTING UNIT perhaps.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ing-Particular-Members!&highlight=inquisitors


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I understand if it'sa beat to sheet house painted mess ...but nice condition original paint ...that's just sad..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I understand if it'sa beat to sheet house painted mess ...but nice condition original paint ...that's just sad..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




You have to remember that a lot of times nice complete original bikes are offered for sale on here and no one steps up for them.


----------



## cyclingday

catfish said:


> You have to remember that a lot of times nice complete original bikes are offered for sale on here and no one steps up for them.




 I've talked with this guy on the phone about something I bought from him, and he's a reasonable guy. He will deal with you. He just doesn't want a bunch of low ball offers and veiled promises.
 He knows, he can make more by parting it out, as does everyone else on he here, who has parted a bike or two now and then.
 If this bike looks like something you want, give him a call and make him a good offer, and I'm sure he'd give it some serious thought. Of course now that every part already has some bids on them, he might consider if its fair to the legitimate players that he already has, whether to end the auctions early. That is where the stepping up part comes in. Make him an offer that he can't refuse, and I'm sure the bike could be yours.
With all of that said, it is definitely a shame to see a bike like this scattered to the four winds.


----------



## eddie bravo

This guy in Santa Ana states his dad travels thru the states as a delivery man of large equipment.  Dad buys them cheap or trades for delivery and now has a storage unit full.  His son Mat  sells them complete and in parts.  He's not a collector, sells complete bikes, but states there is more money in parts,  which is why they part them out.  


Typos curtesy of iPhone


----------



## vincev

Hey! I found his house! Batter down the door!!!


----------



## Boris

Wrong address dimbulb. That's Frankenstein's house!


----------



## Champy

*Price*



catfish said:


> You have to remember that a lot of times nice complete original bikes are offered for sale on here and no one steps up for them.




Because the price is too high. Simple supply and demand.  Just because your (whatever) didnt sell for 4000.00 is no excuse for parting it out!  If you need to part out an amazing piece like this LaSalle to pay your electric bill you should find a real job.  Using any monetary excuse to ruin our hobby is simply wrong.  Go the F away.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Exactly. ...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldRider

I've seen these "parting dudes" come to the CABE, list a complete ballooner for sale for a ridiculous price, more then likely knowing there won't be any takers. Next thing you know it's on ebay in parts and pieces and his excuse is "I tried selling it whole". Sad stuff I'm tellin' ya.....


----------



## bikewhorder

Jeez  settle down you guys,  it was just a Schwinn...


----------



## vincev

I always find it humorous when someone says they make their living selling,flipping, and parting bikes.lol Get a minimum wage job,do something in life.lol


----------



## Robertriley

*I don't think their is a lot we can do*

I don't think their is a lot we can do.  I'd like to see the real names, cabe names and ebay names of these guys posted in  the "Buy and Sell" area and made "Sticky" so we have a better idea and a better choice of whats going to happen to our bikes.  I'd sell my bikes for a lesser price to avoid them being parted out but these guys are telling us that and getting an even better deal.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Survived 70+ years without being modified, wrecked or house painted. .then this low life gets a hold of it.. pure greed...almighty dollar wins... this bike HAD the original bill of sale. .. guy doesn't know what happened to it... when all these clean examples are gone what will we use for reference? ... Thing is he was offered 1200 for it complete and turned it down. . He won't even make that in parts...that's what really pisses me off. . What's the point then??

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

900 if he is lucky. ..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## abe lugo

*it also sucks, some shmoe*

what also sucks is that some novice builder that need a similar part will buy a fender, just to get a fender and repaint that without trying to get the whole paint set at once let alone the whole whole bike. Then you get another guy that gets the rear fender and frame, but need to part out another bike just to get the matching front fender.
I've hear this one "I part out to help complete other bikes"

I would be on board if the bike is house painted, rusted, too far gone, but still why don't they just keep the paint set together at least.


----------



## catfish

vincev said:


> I always find it humorous when someone says they make their living selling,flipping, and parting bikes.lol Get a minimum wage job,do something in life.lol




You want to know how you make a little money in the bicycle hobby? First you start out with a lot of money. It wont be long to you have a little money......

   Catfish


----------



## fordmike65

A couple others meet the butcher's block:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sch...339?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b0060ced3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Colson-Prew...852?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b00604434


----------



## bikewhorder

fordmike65 said:


> A couple others meet the butcher's block:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sch...339?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b0060ced3
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Colson-Prew...852?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b00604434




Hey look on the bright side, at least he's not selling the balls from the headset bearings individually.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

fordmike65 said:


> A couple others meet the butcher's block:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sch...339?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b0060ced3
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Colson-Prew...852?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b00604434




Wow.......that's sad poop

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bike

*I am antiquebikePARTS.com*



Champy said:


> Because the price is too high. Simple supply and demand.  Just because your (whatever) didnt sell for 4000.00 is no excuse for parting it out!  If you need to part out an amazing piece like this LaSalle to pay your electric bill you should find a real job.  Using any monetary excuse to ruin our hobby is simply wrong.  Go the F away.




because parting out bicycles has let me have a full beard and no job!
OH BAYBEEE! I will offer it up and eventually part it - people vote with their dollars- still have the silverking unsold and unparted but soon those that demand money from me to live must be placated.  If I have no fun tickets how can I buy more junk?!?. I am glad to have bought sold parted to getther taken appart TONS of antique bicycles and PARTS!

One of the best leads ever someone saw a shot of my old shop and said YOU ARE THE MAN TO BUY MY PARTS- nos going back to high wheel - cant get that rush working for the man


----------



## bike

*Omg*



alw said:


> [video=youtube;Ya7mwQYeICQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya7mwQYeICQ&feature=kp[/video]




how did you find this LSD flashback!?


----------



## bikeyard

*Part out*

Here it is http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sch...339?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b0060ced3


----------



## bikewhorder

bike said:


> because parting out bicycles has let me have a full beard and no job!




That's a pretty easy thing to accomplish these days, its when you get your lower lip window installed that employment starts to get more challenging. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?52323-Portland&highlight=portland


----------



## bike

*funny*



bikeyard said:


> Here it is http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=390848368339




this is a sears accessory tank from the 1930s









WTF??? lower right...


----------



## bikeyard

*Cheap*

89c and cheaper than a cyclometer.  I'll take two


----------



## dfa242

I've had this one for a while and was never sure what it came from - you really do learn something new every day.  I hadn't seen a toolbox tank with a battery tray before this one.


----------



## carlitos60

*SO!!!!*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Yep that's it...not buying from this douche anymore. ...
> 
> Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=201093056137&alt=web
> 
> 
> This guy.... always Parting poop.... piece of work...... told him he may have got more for it together then in pieces. ...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk






For Some of You Super Masters of the Business!!!!!!

Remember that for Every Parted Bike,,,,,2,3,4,5 Are Rescued with Those Original Parts!!!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

So part a complete beautiful bike to part together 23456 Un original bikes...yeah..that makes perfect sense. ... lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitos60

*School Me!*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> So part a complete beautiful bike to part together 23456 Un original bikes...yeah..that makes perfect sense. ... lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk





So If You Piece Together a Racycle with Same Time Periods Parts from A Few Other Racycles of the Same Model; IT's Not Consider Original????

Do You Know that Parts are NOT Numbered for Each Bike Built! 

HOW YOU ARE GOING TO PROVE IT???  

LOL!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

No its not...its a pieced together racycle with period parts... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I have scruples and wouldn't have to prove anything. .I'd be transparent when selling said pieced together racycle. .. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

